

Twitter refuses to suspend account rapemachine5000 - sethvargo
https://twitter.com/DiscordianKitty/status/573190518575915008

======
foo8q
[http://twitter.com/rapemachine5000](http://twitter.com/rapemachine5000)

looks suspended to me

